# Internet Prices in Dubai



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone...I am moving to Dubai soon and just wanted to know the quality of internet speed and the prices per month...I appreciate any reply. 

Also I am NFL fan....I know here I can go to some website and watch some of the games...i assume it should not be any different over there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Google is your friend
plans
I am sure etisalat as well lists their packages somewhere on the website (I expect them to be at the same price as Du)
Welcome to Etisalat

Your choice of Etisalat or Du (there are only two providers here) may at times be restricted by where you live, as some buidings/areas may not be covered by the other.


----------

